# Clyde Class 70-001 Charles H Barrett / Dolphin



## Iain Crosbie

Now for sale in Holland, here's an interesting video that shows what a little money did for this fine old craft:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXd9Gp55LjE

Fingers crossed (again) for the lottery this weekend!


----------



## 6639

Now, come on Iain..don't be greedy...you can only sail one at a time.lol
neil.


----------

